# Detecção remota



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (26 Ago 2005 às 11:20)

Bons dias!
Acho que o fórum deveria ter uma secção sobre imagens de satélite e radar. São imprescindíveis ao conhecimento do estado da atmosfera.
E outro sobre climatologia?


----------



## Administrador (26 Ago 2005 às 18:28)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:
			
		

> Bons dias!
> Acho que o fórum deveria ter uma secção sobre imagens de satélite e radar. São imprescindíveis ao conhecimento do estado da atmosfera.
> E outro sobre climatologia?



Boas!
O forum tem 2 dias de vida e ainda estou a limar algumas arestas e em fase de promoção do mesmo através sites de busca, etc. O formato ainda é temporário, decidi pôr poucas secções pelo menos agora de inicio, por isso o tema da detecção remota por agora podem ser tratados no forum de Observação se não houver nenhum incoveniente. Quanto ao da climatologia, nem me tinha lembrado dele   e vou já inclui-lo! Com o tempo, outras secções irão sendo adicionadas.

Obrigado.

PS: como encontraste o forum?


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2005 às 11:47)

BOAS PESSOAL!
A idéia é usar a terra de Google (se  não tem o download  ainda, então  recomendo fortemente!) instalando esta ligação http://www.jp2webdesign.co.uk/TWO que seleciona então a ligação lançará a terra de Google (se não têm instalado,podem download daqui http://earth.google.com). ' nos temporary aparecerá mapas e ' as posições secundárias do usuário. O mapa abrange a Europa e contem folhas dos GFS.Eu pensei que se o pessoal enviasse as coordenadas(não necessariamente para exigir endereços do pessoal porque senão seria uma violação sobre a privacidade) poderia-os adicionar e era uma boa forma de ver as posições dos membros em torno do mundo e de ver que circunstâncias estão experimentando!

Boas


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (5 Set 2005 às 15:30)

> Boas!
> O forum tem 2 dias de vida e ainda estou a limar algumas arestas e em fase de promoção do mesmo através sites de busca, etc. O formato ainda é temporário, decidi pôr poucas secções pelo menos agora de inicio, por isso o tema da detecção remota por agora podem ser tratados no forum de Observação se não houver nenhum incoveniente. Quanto ao da climatologia, nem me tinha lembrado dele  e vou já inclui-lo! Com o tempo, outras secções irão sendo adicionadas.
> 
> Obrigado.
> ...



Deixaste o enderesso da tua página no livro de visitas do meu site dedicado à aeronáutica.


----------

